# IPhone App Issue



## SomeRandomIdiot

14 hours ago I was sent a private message. I read it via iPhone app as well as web browser, yet I continue to get a pushed alert virtually every hour alerting me to the message. 

I always click on the app which shows a red 1 and read again, but it always comes back a hour later.

How do I fix?


----------



## Laxguy

Rebooting the iPhone?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Already tried. Does not help.

Just got another notification.

At this rate, only solution might be to uninstall App.


----------



## Laxguy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Already tried. Does not help.
> 
> Just got another notification.
> 
> At this rate, only solution might be to uninstall App.


Or turn off pushes.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm seeing it as well. This only started recently. There are definitely other bugs that have been around since iOS6, like the send button bug.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

I have rebooted multiple times.

Finally uninstalled app yesterday.

Reinstalled today - got the same notification within 30 minutes of reinstalling.

Uninstalling for good and giving negative feedback on app.


----------



## dpeters11

Bit extreme I think, but it is annoying. Even with notifications disabled the badge alert appears.


----------



## Phil T

I am having the same issue with notifications every hour. I just removed it from the notification center and will see if that stops it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Uninstalling for good and giving negative feedback on app.


WTH?!?! I've had the iPad app for almost two years now. This issue has NEVER happened before. Give it time... it'll be fixed.


----------



## HDJulie

I have the same issue. I'm getting a new notification every hour or two for a thread I'm subscribed to that has no new posts. I turned off notifications but it didn't help


----------



## Capmeister

Alan Gordon said:


> WTH?!?! I've had the iPad app for almost two years now. This issue has NEVER happened before. Give it time... it'll be fixed.


I have the same issue on my iPhone app. I just went into notifications and disabled the notifications. I will be emailed if I get a PM and I use the thing for browsing anyway when I'm bored.


----------



## Laxguy

It occurs to me that this may not be an iPhone issue as much as something on the server.....

David B?


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

I just checked to be sure we had the current version of the ForumRunner system installed here on the site and we do. So, well, nothing else has changed in that regard.

I will send a note to the developer and point him to this thread just in case.

Thanks Guys.

UPDATE...It has already been reported...We are not alone... http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2153

They also posted this...



> "Due to issues with Push Notifications on Android devices, we have disabled them at this time. We will get them updated and re-enabled as soon as possible. We're working on switching the push notifications to a more reliable and faster service which will alleviate the past problems. Work on this issue is currently ongoing. We will provide more information when available."


Then the another also posted that it is also with the iPhone. (Maybe they did not know that.)

But in any case, they seem to be aware. It is not on our side for sure.


----------



## Go Beavs

Thanks David.

Just for another data point, the DBSTalk iPad app is doing the same thing. I'm getting push notifications about every hour now.


----------



## Laxguy

Good work! 

I didn't notice that I had this problem until after I posted here! (I often just leave the iPhone dormant, and when waking, just blow past all notifications.)


----------



## Laxguy

Go Beavs said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> Just for another data point, the DBSTalk iPad app is doing the same thing. I'm getting push notifications about every hour now.


To turn off notifications, you go to Settings in iPhone, not under settings under the DBSTalk app.....


----------



## dpeters11

Thanks David. I will also mention that the send button is disabled until the second line is used, either by typing or hitting return. Also sometimes trying to put the cursor in a written part of a message to correct it doesn't work. Not sure what is an iOS 6 bug or app bug.


----------



## jwt0001

If it means anything, this app isn't the only one doing this. There's at least one game that I regularly play that is giving me notifications when there aren't any.


----------



## The Merg

Yup. I also am having this issue, I have it only on my iPad with the DBSTalk app. It does not happen on my iPhone. I also started getting it after I got a PM and acknowledged it on the iPad.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> Yup. I also am having this issue, I have it only on my iPad with the DBSTalk app. It does not happen on my iPhone. I also started getting it after I got a PM and acknowledged it on the iPad.
> 
> - Merg


Huh- I had just the opposite, and turning off notifications in Settings didn't stop the tide, so I deleted the app off the iPhone. Dunno why the iPad app didn't experience the overload, except that I hardly ever use it.

Pretty sure it's not the app, but the servers acting out. Either the Apple server or the forumrunner server, or some glitch between them.


----------



## captaink5217

Well I keep getting the alerts on my iphone, fix the app already.


----------



## Laxguy

captaink5217 said:


> Well I keep getting the alerts on my iphone, fix the app already.


It's not the app. Delete it already until the server glitch is fixed.


----------



## The Merg

Turning off all notifications on the iPad is what I'm doing right now. Once the issue is fixed, I'll turn it back on.


- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> Turning off all notifications on the iPad is what I'm doing right now. Once the issue is fixed, I'll turn it back on.


Sounds like a sound plan..... But! Doing just that didn't help for my iPhone issue. Well, I didn't turn off all notifications, just for DBSTalk....


----------



## David Bott

Sorry but we have no control over the issue. I did point to a url showing they are aware of it. No idea why they have not been able to fix it.


----------

